# Huh?



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

So what is this, we can post here now too?


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

LOL, looks like we have another General/Common Place/Lounge to hang out at... pretty soon people will start getting lost in the maze of hallways


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

I kinda like this idea, a little general place for all the small nissans in case this place really does get as big as it looks like it can handle.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Whoa...this is pretty neat. Not a bad Idea.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Welcome to the twilight zone....seriously, how long has this been here?


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

This is kinda wierd, just noticed it now.


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

This is NissanForums HELL..notice it is at the bottom of the page..


----------



## TheNatrix (May 2, 2002)

So is this supposed to be just random chat about Sentra's etc.? Or is there some inner, evil purpose...


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Hey, we can post here!?!?!?! Cool, i like this lounge kinda thing!

-Nick


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

TheNatrix said:


> *So is this supposed to be just random chat about Sentra's etc.? Or is there some inner, evil purpose... *


 Yes, it has an evil purpose...what it is...I don't quite know.


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

Its EEVYL purpose is to lure you in.and then.......


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

I dunno, what the purpose of the this place is. I kinda like the "lounge idea" where people can chat about anything Sentras. I think its like a place where people from all models (B11-15) and Pulsars and stuff can come chat with each other, and get out of their model specific forum for a change.

-Nick


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

i have been here since day one and first time is aw this lol
cool


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

XtremE said:


> *i have been here since day one and first time is aw this lol
> cool *


 Yeah, you've been busy post whoring  Good gawd, 152 posts in less than a month...eeeeesh. Its all good though.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Proves the best place to hide something is right in the open.  This section has been here, with all the individual sections (B13, SR20, etc.) being sub forums of this one.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Ohhhhhhh....I seeeeeeee....I think.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Moving to general forum from "Sentra, NX, G20, 200SX".


----------

